# "Robotic" sound and suddenly slow laptop



## StarKodama (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everybody! I'm new here. I'm totally at a loss as to how to fix this problem, and I'm hoping someone here can help me. First, here's my PC info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor L310, AMD64 Family 15 Model 104 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3836 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 292850 MB, Free - 201013 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire 5534
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

About 2 weeks ago I was watching a video on my computer when the sound became really "robotic" and distorted. When I restarted the computer, the problem fixed itself, but as time goes on my computer has become slower and slower and the sound problems persist. I've never had a problem with this computer and I've been using it daily for over 2 years now, so I have no idea what the problem could be.

I did a full defrag with Defraggler, downloaded and installed the latest audio driver from Acer's website, installed the latest Windows Updates, and did full scans with CCleaner and Malwarebytes... but the problem's only gotten worse instead of better.

Thank you in advance to anyone that can help!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Try checking Windows Event Viewer to see if Windows is logging any errors. 

It's possible there is a hardware fault, especially as the computer gets "slow".


----------



## StarKodama (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for your response! I checked Event Viewer and in the past 7 days there have been 244 Errors and 170 Warnings... I'm assuming that's a lot? :/ The thing is, I'm not sure how to fix these errors... they're all for weird things like "CAPI2" and "atikmdaq".... I don't even know what those things are. D:


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

"atikmdaq" is an ATI video file.

You may want to start by manually updating/reinstalling your drivers. The motherboard drivers first, and then the video drivers.

You may also want to test the HDD. Use the drive manufacturers disk tools available from the manufacturers website and run the short and long test. If either test displays errors, the HDD is faulty.


----------



## StarKodama (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi! Regarding the drivers, I went to the Acer webpage and found this list of drivers to download: http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=1779 A few days ago I downloaded and installed the first Audio Driver listed, but it hasn't fixed the problem. I don't see any drivers on that list pertaining to the motherboard or video. Could you please be a little more specific as to which drivers I should update, and where I can find them?

Also, I just checked the HDD for errors with the Windows Error-Checking program already included with Windows (I couldn't find any such thing on the Acer website), and it said the volume was clean. But the check went super quickly, even though I had asked it to do a thorough scan, so I'm wondering if it really checked or not...

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------

